# IGF-1 vs Peptides



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been reading some really interesting things about IGF-1. 

I guess my question is, in which ways are one better than the other? Comparing IGF-1 too say, GHRP  + GHRH

-Fat loss
-Sleep quality
-Maintaining youthfulness
-Muscle growth (hypertrophy)
-Muscle cell multiplication (hyperplasia)


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 20, 2015)

Great question for Russianstar......


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 21, 2015)

Igf would have to be run a very long time to see any cell proliferation. Short term,  most of its effects are going to be temporary.  Most people will find long term use of peps more beneficial overall.


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 21, 2015)

This is an off shoot comment;  
I have been running GHRP-6 w/cjc no dac for about 4 weeks now.  I have to admit i cannot fully keep up with the 3x injects daily. (due to work) so more like 2x daily except for days off then 3x daily. Anyway, I have noticed HUNGER through the roof,,,wait 30 min. to  eat.  I am eating more calories and dropping BF. Also have noticed alot more energy, fat loss and great sleep and a great sense of "well being".  This is my first run with PEP's I really am impressed with quality and price for what you get,,lastly cardio workouts are SO much easier/better...


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 21, 2015)

rangerjockey said:


> This is an off shoot comment;
> I have been running GHRP-6 w/cjc no dac for about 4 weeks now.  I have to admit i cannot fully keep up with the 3x injects daily. (due to work) so more like 2x daily except for days off then 3x daily. Anyway, I have noticed HUNGER through the roof,,,wait 30 min. to  eat.  I am eating more calories and dropping BF. Also have noticed alot more energy, fat loss and great sleep and a great sense of "well being".  This is my first run with PEP's I really am impressed with quality and price for what you get,,lastly cardio workouts are SO much easier/better...



If you or find it hard to keep up,  may consider switching to dac and just pulsing ghrps when you can.  Great combo is 2-4mg dac/wk with a ghrp2 or 6 in the morning and 500mcg ipam prebed.


----------

